# AIB Insurance - Competition Time



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning,

Here at AIB, we pride ourselves on providing competitive insurance to suit all your specialist needs. We have particular schemes with our insurer partners to provide you with a price and cover that you simply can't get on the comparison websites. 

Below are some of the options we can provide in our bespoke policies:
_
• Agreed Value cover
• Choice of repairer 
• Garaging discounts 
• Discount for Forum Members
• Breakdown Cover 
• Limited Mileage policies 
• Business Use
• Bespoke Personal Insurance Service 
• Multi-Car Discount
• Laid Up Cover Options_

*
NOW IT'S COMPETITION TIME!*

As a thanks to all members who have retrieved a quote from us and/or insure with us, we are running a competition for all members of the public to win a...

GO PRO!

*How to enter:*
All you have to do is ask for a quotation by telephone, between now and 17th December 2017 and you will automatically be entered into our draw for a chance to win! 

*How to contact us:*
You can access our website at: https://www.aib.co.uk/
You can call our experienced team on: 02380268351

Once the winner has been drawn in December we will contact you via telephone to organise delivery.

Good Luck!


----------

